# A6 2000,climate control removal



## ed byrd (Nov 1, 2010)

Have a replacement contol panel (climate) How do you remove??


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

To remove the climate control from the A6, you have to remove the radio to get at these two bolts...










There are also two metal spring tabs on the underside (just to the outside edges in the picture below...ignore the red circles) that also secure the climate control in place. Just open your ashtray and you'll see them.


----------



## bigdadi (Nov 6, 2010)

http://sites.google.com/site/nsxjraudi/downloads

You can view one of it has how to remove the face plate of climate control...


----------

